# Wind sucks shooting in it Pictures!



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Got a little practice in today. Judging right now is broken. Just not hitting alot dead on. Wore out from shooting and fighting the wind today.

Did figure out Spirals cams have got to go. Just aint working.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sure beats working thats for sure.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Over all still alot of fun.


----------



## sdh305 (Dec 24, 2004)

Not so bad if your shootn Victory VAP's!


> Wind sucks shooting in


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep. Sure beats working. 


Spirals are not for everyone. I do not like them myself.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

DB how does art judge his yardage?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

You are never going to get spirals to work on that C4!:teeth: Haha, just kidding.
The wind has been pretty stiff here as well. 
At least you are getting out there and working on it!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

osuhunter2011 said:


> DB how does art judge his yardage?


Well you see those targets. He judges daily. Actually he sight judges and then goes to the ground. He also listens the arrow and how long it takes to get there. He darn good at it.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

For being super windy we didnt shoot that bad. 
DB


----------



## Bull Run (Mar 30, 2009)

Wind is a pain, no doubt! I shot outside for a few hours today...never let down so much in my life! Just when you're excuting the shot, the wind gusts.


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Windy here as well. Tried shooting and it just didnt work. Numerous let downs and finally gave in and went around the woods just judging distance on objects then used range finders to check my estimations. First year shooting MSR and just need more practice estimating yardage. Right now I'm within 2 yards of most 40-45 yard shots. Will just keep judging. By the way nice pics. I wish I had targets like that !


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Wind sometimes can hurt your confidence. Cant tell if you or the wind on the bad shots. Off tommorrow and this weekend and it windy all those days. 
DB


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

shooting spirals is quite a workout.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

The wind is my reasoning for trading off my BT release, I don't have the money to support multiple releases, so i'm going with a thumb trigger instead of my hinge. Atleast you can punch a little easier with the trigger. Me and a hinge in the field on a windy day just don't mix. Good shooting though DB, by the way I thought you were loving those spirals in some of your earlier posts:smile:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Just aim into the wind.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

jmvaughn06 said:


> The wind is my reasoning for trading off my BT release, I don't have the money to support multiple releases, so i'm going with a thumb trigger instead of my hinge. Atleast you can punch a little easier with the trigger. Me and a hinge in the field on a windy day just don't mix. Good shooting though DB, by the way I thought you were loving those spirals in some of your earlier posts:smile:



I do like spirals but the arthritis in my shoulders dont from years of weightlifiting. I came home and set up the cam and half Pro Elite (3000 limbs) at 65 lbs with Goldtip 22 series arrows with all my best assc and going to stick with it. Actually put the Spiral up for sale because if stays here Ill be trying to shoot it. Just makes me ache trying to shoot them. I shoot the cam and halfs well and not near as much holding weight even at 65 lbs (17lbs is what we measured) (Spiral I was trying to hold 22lbs). Really cant shoot much less than 17lbs holding weight very well at all. Have tried that several times before.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> Just aim into the wind.


Now you tell me. Ill try that!
DB


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey DB, Pinshooter and I shot in 65 mph winds one time. It would even blow your shooter stool over. You could see your arrow going 2 to 3 feet sidesways. Scores were not great, but we had a ball.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> Hey DB, Pinshooter and I shot in 65 mph winds one time. It would even blow your shooter stool over. You could see your arrow going 2 to 3 feet sidesways. Scores were not great, but we had a ball.


Try Paris Texas in there open field. We shoot where you aimed at 2ft. in front to hit the target.

Paris shoot downs always a challenge for the pros to score a ten ring sometimes.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sure going to miss my fat shafts at times. Been shooting those Xcutters for years. Just a mind thing!
DB


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Spiral cams suck imo. I was all fired up about them and bought a green fusion ultra elite riser, found some xt2000 limbs the right defletction, had to order cams from hoyt, and got me a string built. I put it all together (it took over a month for all this to come in and everything) and shot it about 5 times and sold it. I hated it. I know lots of people love them, but I guess I prefer a valley and hard wall. I love my pearson and the way the cams feel on it. Cam n a half are nice too.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Way most explain spirals to me is they work like a BT release. Hold you in the shot until the bow is fired. I agree with this if you can pull hard into the back wall and hold on target. You wont creep with spirals thats for sure. Spirals are very popular with the pro shooters on the 3d circuit. Just glad we all have choices and often it finding what works for you!
DB


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I like Spirals better because of the back wall, but I shoot 60#'s too. Seems pretty smooth at that poundage for this old guy.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> I like Spirals better because of the back wall, but I shoot 60#'s too. Seems pretty smooth at that poundage for this old guy.


Us little bitty guys have a hard time pulling them! LOL
DB


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Way most explain spirals to me is they work like a BT release. Hold you in the shot until the bow is fired. I agree with this if you can pull hard into the back wall and hold on target. You wont creep with spirals thats for sure. Spirals are very popular with the pro shooters on the 3d circuit. Just glad we all have choices and often it finding what works for you!
> DB


Yea that's what everybody tells me. They don't work for me because I don't consciencely push/pull and usually hold 10 or 12 seconds before it goes off. I try to elminate any un-neccessary movements, and when I start push/pulling it creates movement for me. I just draw back, hold on the dot, and it goes off without me doing anything else (most of the time)


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Looks like lots of fun to me..........

Enjoy.....rub it in too while most of us are at work..........


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

db those cams should be not be bad for you. your a power lifter right. you should not have any problems with them but. why dont u give GTX a try. i think u should love them. good luck


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

shooter74 said:


> db those cams should be not be bad for you. your a power lifter right. you should not have any problems with them but. why dont u give GTX a try. i think u should love them. good luck


Was a weighlifter is the key word, now I have arthitus from years of benching. I stopped 10 yrs ago at the age of 43. I got the opringinal cam and halfs and there basicly the same as th GTX cam. I got the bow I need with the Pro elite with 3000 limbs. I shoot it well and my buddies say it fits me well and I shoot steady for an old timer.
DB


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Wind SUCKS!!!!!! It been quite windy here in VA. also... shoot in the last few 3-d tourneys and the wind has been soooooo bad


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Daniel , have you shot the Cam 1/2 +'s ? I had a Protec with the regular cam1/2's and then I bought a 737 with the cam 1/2+ and they drew smoother to me with both bows set at the same poundage.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Daniel , have you shot the Cam 1/2 +'s ? I had a Protec with the regular cam1/2's and then I bought a 737 with the cam 1/2+ and they drew smoother to me with both bows set at the same poundage.


Shooting these cam and half to darn good right now to switch. There hitting right behind the pin.
DB


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I don't doubt it but sometime if you get the chance to shoot the Cam 1/2+ do it. I could not believe there could be any difference but there sure was.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Was a weighlifter is the key word, now I have arthitus from years of benching. I stopped 10 yrs ago at the age of 43. I got the opringinal cam and halfs and there basicly the same as th GTX cam. I got the bow I need with the Pro elite with 3000 limbs. I shoot it well and my buddies say it fits me well and I shoot steady for an old timer.
> DB


good luck to ya.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Looks like you guys are tuning up for the Paris Pro-am.. Good luck to all..
I'm shooting the Victory VAP arrows at Texas this year...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

storyteller_usa said:


> Looks like you guys are tuning up for the Paris Pro-am.. Good luck to all..
> I'm shooting the Victory VAP arrows at Texas this year...


Party time in Texas for sure. Always a good time.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah, DB. I started with the Cam & 1/2 when they first came out and nothing Hoyt has even today does better for me, whether the UltraTecs I had or my ProElite I still have.


----------

